# OHKO stone



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

i have just ordered 30lb of ohko stones for my ADA 90p tank. cant wait to scape the tank, anyone here uses ohko stones please share your pictures and experience.

is 30lb enough for scape?? has anyone had problem with water chemistry when using this stone, even though it is inert.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

that stuff is sexy for sure.

Its known as dragon stone as well i believe.

Cant wait to see you scape


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

I have 130 pounds of manten on my 120h and it was just enough, however I believe manten is a bit more dense, you might be a bit short. But that dragon stone is gorgeous, with weekly water changes you should not notice a huge change in chemistry, where did you get the stone


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

coming from http://www.adana-usa.com

they said 30lb might be good enough for my tank, it is also lighter in weight.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

There is no such thing as too much hardscape materials.

I wanted some larger ohko stone, 30" long pieces etc, no one anywhere in the USA or CA had any.

Same for Manten. Seiryu only.

Ohko does not change the water much, it's basically clay and it's been hardened a little.

There's a lot of soft clay still stuck on the holes, so rinse it good with a high pressure hose etc. It breaks and frags easily.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Damn Tom that glosso carpet looks amazing with that stone


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

it doesn't break or fall apart by itself or does it?? don't wana see scape falling apart after while.

Tom that tank looks nice


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

happi said:


> it doesn't break or fall apart by itself or does it?? don't wana see scape falling apart after while.
> 
> Tom that tank looks nice


No, but you can frag it with your hands, I'd use gloves obviously, or a hammer will do etc.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

plantbrain said:


> No, but you can frag it with your hands, I'd use gloves obviously, or a hammer will do etc.


thanks Tom, am looking forward for my stones, hopefully i get the good pieces.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

If you get square like pieces, you can frag them to get long pointy pieces(preferred in my book).


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Just purchased some for my nano... love the look. It looks a bit like petrified wood.

Here's my tank with the stones. I just recently planted it and ended up removing the one of the right to allow a larger carpet of HC. Some of the deeper holes accommodated a bit of soil and ground cover too. I think it will look nice. 










Good luck with your scape! :smile:


----------



## ramen lover (Jun 22, 2012)

i just bought 10lbs (minimum order) for my 6G rimless. the rocks look great. of course i wish they were more of a grayish color (they are more yellow/orange than gray). i haven't set up the tank yet though.


----------

